# My first real composition!



## Huilunsoittaja

View attachment Prelude.mp3


Can this file be opened? My first (real) composition that I'm willing to share a bunch of people.


----------



## jani

Not bad , you should make it longer.
Are we gonna hear any Flute sonatas composed by you in the future?


----------



## clavichorder

Nice! A little Russophile composition of studied authenticity. Has little sparks and surprises in it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> Nice! A little Russophile composition of studied authenticity. Has little sparks and surprises in it.


Hahaha good you recognized it! I think I may have thrown in a little Dvorak into it too.

I mean, seriously, I wish I could compose melodies in that straightforward, simple style of the Russians, having a kind of folk-style sound. Yeah, it is very short, my inspiration ran out quickly. 

Do you think it could be appropriate for a Theme and Variations, where this little section is the Theme? I have yet to be inspired to continue it into variations.


----------



## clavichorder

Having now constructed a few little pieces of which I have comparable pride to which you have expressed, for me it has worked best to move on to the next thing. I haven't been able to get myself inspired to work on improving my completed compositions in any significant way. That's just me.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Very nice! Incredible for a first "real" effort, I absolutely can't wait to hear more from you. You have a wonderful sense of harmonic progression.

I do have some criticisms though. The opening phrase which lasts for the first 6(?) bars is a little too uninteresting for my tastes. It doesn't feel rhythmically varied enough, and creates a quality of being static and "machine-like". Now, perhaps the problem would go away with a human player who would naturally add rubato to this phrase, but nevertheless, I'd recommend playing around with the rhythm in each repeat of the phrase (or every second repeat, at least), just to keep things interesting. You should generally stick to the guideline of "never literally repeat something more than 3 times".

At 0:53, it sounds like there's a mistake.

1:00  is that it?! I can understand perfectly well if your aim was to write a piece under a minute long, but the way you've structured this piece, it feels incomplete and unbalanced by ending it so soon. At this point I'd write a contrasting middle section in a different key (F minor would work beautifully here), followed by a return to a varied version of the opening material.

Good luck!
-Steve


----------



## clavichorder

I disagree with StevenOBrien's assessment of :53. Its a perfectly legitimate and interesting harmonic touch, seems like a logical cross-relation. Wouldn't mind having thought of it myself.

I would also like to say that the theme would certainly not sound mechanical if it were played by human hands. It has the charm of an ingenious young composer who has made good use of their intuition but hasn't refined their delivery yet. Something a young Lyadov might have thought of.

You've inspired me to work harder. I was thinking that my work was about at your level, but I'd say that only my neoclassicist piece approaches it after re-listening to it, so great job. You make fuller use of the piano than I have yet been able to do and I consider the piano my primary instrument(though I'm not very polished in technique). 

Now I do agree about StevenObrien's suggestion of making it longer. The piece seems to want to do more, it has content that can make it longer. Don't feel pressured to flesh it out right away, but keep on it, and:

One suggestion I will make to you unrelated to compositional technique, LEARN TO PLAY IT. I think its worth it. How did you go about composing it? Once you can play pieces yourself, I think you develop better insight into the inner workings. 

Some advice for myself...learn to not be a lazy *** and write my music down instead of memorizing it only. That's why my pieces are so damned short.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, I did a little touch up, although it couldn't play back with a ritard. See how you like it now.

View attachment Prelude.mp3


I'm also just calling it a prelude now, but it really sounds like something for a theme and variations to me. Maybe I'll tinker around with it and come up with at least 1 variation to show you all.


----------



## jani

I got an idea to write a short theme and varitions piece from this thread. I am uploading it now and i think that it turned out ok.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very nice, Huilunsoitajja. I hope you continue composing more music. Did you compose straight onto a music notation software?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yes, I used FinaleSongwriter(2007). It's pretty good I think, despite all the complaints I hear about it. It's quite simple to use.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, I used FinaleSongwriter(2007). It's pretty good I think, despite all the complaints I hear about it. It's quite simple to use.


Musescore is great and its free!


----------



## BurningDesire

Wonderful little piece  I do think it really feels like it should go on a little longer. There's nothing wrong with a piece with brevity, but this piece, to me, feels like it has more to say. I can't wait to hear more music from you.


----------



## Crudblud

The people demand expansion! Extension! Elaboration! *More stuff!*


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> The people demand expansion! Extension! Elaboration! *More stuff!*


I do believe in the power of stuff. o3o


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, I used FinaleSongwriter(2007). It's pretty good I think, despite all the complaints I hear about it. It's quite simple to use.


I recommend manuscript paper.


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I recommend manuscript paper.


Software is just fine


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> Software is just fine


But once you have good ears, writing music to a paper is faster than on software. At least its for me,i still have to use a software but i am trying to get rid of them. Maybe in next half years/year i can write music comfortably to paper.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


> The people demand expansion! Extension! Elaboration! *More stuff!*


I.E. I'm a good composer and you want more from me? 

:tiphat:


----------



## jani

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I.E. I'm a good composer and you want more from me?
> 
> :tiphat:


Yeah, I want to hear a flute sonata from you!


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> But once you have good ears, writing music to a paper is faster than on software. At least its for me,i still have to use a software but i am trying to get rid of them. Maybe in next half years/year i can write music comfortably to paper.


for me its the total opposite. I love the quickness of the software, not needing to worry about smudging things, if I make a small mistake its very easy to undo it. It really works well for me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> But once you have good ears, writing music to a paper is faster than on software. At least its for me,i still have to use a software but i am trying to get rid of them. Maybe in next half years/year i can write music comfortably to paper.


Software is not going to get you good ears and good inner hearing.


----------



## Crudblud

And having your head up your **** isn't going to make you any new friends, but what can you do?

Anyway, please be a little more considerate and stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I.E. I'm a good composer and you want more from me?
> 
> :tiphat:


I was being hyperbolic for comedic effect, but yes, why not?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I.E. I'm a good composer and you want more from me?
> 
> :tiphat:


_I_ definitely want to hear some more stuff! Flute and classical guitar is a good combo by the way.


----------



## BurningDesire

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I.E. I'm a good composer and you want more from me?
> 
> :tiphat:


I'd certainly like to hear more music from you 

You should write something for accordion :3


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> for me its the total opposite. I love the quickness of the software, not needing to worry about smudging things, if I make a small mistake its very easy to undo it. It really works well for me.


Yea, but its nice to be able to sit on your porch or on a some nice place outside and just write the music you hear in your mind to the paper.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Software is not going to get you good ears and good inner hearing.


Yea, i know. I use a software when i want to write it down and listen to the midi version.



Crudblud said:


> And having your head up your **** isn't going to make you any new friends, but what can you do?
> 
> Anyway, please be a little more considerate and stop derailing the thread.


He is not being mean/ an ****, he just said that she should try to write the music on paper.


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


> Yea, but its nice to be able to sit on your porch or on a some nice place outside and just write the music you hear in your mind to the paper.
> 
> Yea, i know. I use a software when i want to write it down and listen to the midi version.
> 
> He is not being mean/ an ****, he just said that she should try to write the music on paper.


Well that works if you have perfect pitch. I have pretty decent relative pitch, but I really don't know how close to perfect pitch I can get it. I have composed music in my head, but then I need an instrument, usually a guitar or piano, to make sure to get the right notes on the paper. Plus I still like being able to hear the music while I work on it. I mean, no other artform is like that, where you just have to imagine what it will be like, whereas in other mediums you get to see or read your work the whole way through with your own eyes. If you are a composer who isn't literate in notation, then you only work with the sounds directly in a similar manner, and it is the same sort of thing when you compose musique concrete, or you improvise. I don't really get the logic of imposing such a handicap on one's self when it is not necessary any more, especially if you do have the imagination to hear what it should sound like, even with the MIDI version.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, currently I'm composing my 1st variation of that little theme.

I can upload an egregiously fake MIDI Flute and Piano dance I composed many years ago, back when I knew no real theory and just followed my ear. But, it's really silly, it made my brother laugh to hear it so, that's all up to you if you wanna hear it. That's what I meant by this other composition is the first I would _want _to show a bunch of people, and that other piece, which still took me a long time to compose, I would be reluctant to show...


----------



## BurningDesire

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, currently I'm composing my 1st variation of that little theme.
> 
> I can upload an egregiously fake MIDI Flute and Piano dance I composed many years ago, back when I knew no real theory and just followed my ear. But, it's really silly, it made my brother laugh to hear it so, that's all up to you if you wanna hear it. That's what I meant by this other composition is the first I would _want _to show a bunch of people, and that other piece, which still took me a long time to compose, I would be reluctant to show...


Nothing wrong with following your ear. Plenty of composers wrote without knowledge of theory, and there's plenty of pieces that make me laugh, in a good way ^^ I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*Ok, you're allowed to laugh*

An old work I made in 9th grade I think. I was inspired by Glazunov's Mazurka for orchestra to write a Mazurka for flute and piano, but I failed to stay true to the Mazurka rhythm style, so I called it a Dance. I composed the coda just today (last 10 seconds of work), since it was what I had realized in my head many years ago. The reason I didn't compose the coda til now what I didn't discover how to add more measures to my manuscript on Finale Songwriter til recently. 

It'll probably make you laugh to hear it, but whatever, I warned you. And I know it's fake instruments, so please bear with the recording. :lol:
View attachment Dance.mp3


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Ravndal

i didnt think that was bad


----------



## Op.123

Really nice!!


----------



## hreichgott

It's a lovely little idea. Kind of reminds me of the beginning sections of some of Arvo Part's variation sets.

EDIT this is about the piece in the OP.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

very good piece


----------



## Turangalîla

What a charming little piece! A minute is plenty long—it makes the piece like a little dessert truffle. Don't give in to the masses!

And that other piece that you shared is perfectly competent too...nothing to be ashamed of!


----------

